

Ask HN: Where do you get your design inspiration? - Sam_Odio

What blogs, websites, and designers influence your style?  Let's not just limit this to web design but also include mobile, desktop (and maybe even interior?) design.<p>I'll start it off with the obvious: http://www.smashingmagazine.com<p>I also love the design of many indie Mac software developers.  ripitapp.com &#38; realmacsoftware.com/littlesnapper are two examples.
======
alexbeaudet
I usually leave LittleSnapper running in the background, and take a screenshot
when I come across a design that I like, so my LS library is usually where I
go first. The collection is pretty eclectic, so it would be tough to
categorize to a specific blog / website / designer. The most recent entry is
of the Versions website (www.versionsapp.com) - like Sam, I'm partial to many
indie Mac software designs.

I also tend to browse Ffffound.com on a frequent basis.

------
pclark
<http://delicious.com/popular/inspiration>

------
jlesk
I get some inspiration from package design: <http://www.thedieline.com>

------
A-Merchant
<http://www.viget.com/inspire>

------
wmeredith
<http://commandshift3.com>

------
alexkearns
<http://webcreme.com>

